#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 14

## gilbertomejiac

Technical Advancement of ETAP 14 & 15



ETAP 14 is the upcoming major release to the ETAP design, analysis, optimization and automation software. ETAP 14 is the culmination of extensive engineering research and software development, including the suggestions and contributions of our User Group and individual ETAP users from around the world. 

ETAP is very proud to be underlining our commitment to optimizing power system design, while increasing the safety, quality, and productivity for which our products are known.

*ETAP 14 features include:*

New Look & Feel
Redesigned Hi-Res Integrated Graphics
One-Line, GIS, & Web Enhancements
Faster Calculation Speed & Performance
Superior Intelligence

*ETAP 14 features include:*

Contingency Analysis
Time Domain Unbalanced Power Flow
Short Circuit
and many moreSee More: Etap 14

----------


## gilbertomejiac

ETAP 14 is released Now

----------


## raz

Yes! We know that .... but we need installation files and key-gen hahahaha  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## jasimfarooq@gmail.com

Could you please help me to get ETAP 14 version.

Also could you please tell me how to integrate ETAP 12.6 with ArcGIS 9.3 ?

----------


## cadguy

14.1 is the current release.

----------


## jasimfarooq@gmail.com

Can get link for ETAP 14.1

----------


## cadguy



----------


## raz

> 



Good job cadguy!

----------


## seahhh

i have etap 14.

----------


## cadguy

............

----------


## raz

Who can share ETAP 14?

----------


## Joule

I going to change the thermoflow 21 for etap 14 or plscad 14.

----------


## raz

Cadguy please share ETAP 14

See More: Etap 14

----------


## seahhh

Cadguy sells etap in 2000 USD and and you expect to rise it for free? it's ridiculous...

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Cadguy sells etap in 2000 USD and and you expect to rise it for free? it's ridiculous...







> Etap 14.0 disponible! env*os por WeTransfer.com. +INFO: serviciosyprogramasgye@gmail.com



this person sells ETAP 14.1 crac.ked version at $400 USD

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Cadguy sells etap in 2000 USD and and you expect to rise it for free? it's ridiculous...







> Etap 14.0 disponible! env&#237;os por WeTransfer.com. +INFO: serviciosyprogramasgye@gmail.com



this person sells ETAP 14.1 crac.ked version at $400 USD

----------


## cadguy

..................

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

cadguy pleas don't forgt pepole hou are presener in their owen countrys (and it not a joke) can't buy or sell any things otherwise a will send all the money you will ask, i am watching you on this forum like others are watching tv

----------


## Rad88

Don't you folks have free alternatives for such a software? Here you can waste several tens of pages with demands to post distributives or *****s without effect, but everything you get is rare screenshots.

----------


## raz

> seahhh ! you are mistaken ! That is just a ridiculous quote for a nasty re-seller (whom I mean parasites) only. not for genuine users.
> 
> And for your kind info, my free sharing gets delayed only because of presence of re-sellers like you.
> 
> Now I am trying for a perfect copy protection method to make it available to real users while keeping your dirty hands away of it.



Cadguy is angry and ETAP 14.1 is gone................. :'(

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## moon619

Dear Cadguy,
I would request you to share etap 14(if possible) on the forum to help all members.thanks in advance.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Cadguy is angry and ETAP 14.1 is gone................. :'(



Tsk3x... Maybe all we have are screen shots..


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> No raz! I just said the truth.
> 
> Seahh also have a cr.ck for etap 14. Why don't he share it? He was making a deal with me with that cr.ck for v14.1. I rejected because it was full of bugs.  If you want I'll share that cr.ck here and you guys will see how faulty things he deals with. 
> Once I protect the v14, I'll send you pm. Also I have picked some genuine users here. I'll send it to all of them.



Cadguy you are lucky because you have reverse engineering skills. I wish to have these skills but I don't have it  :Frown: 

Please share ETAP 14.1 in PM only for true users or in the forum. Or maybe you can provide us a reverse engineering tutorial for all members and maybe we can help you in the future.



Thanks you in advance for supporting people. Take care of yourselfSee More: Etap 14

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## raz

thank you for the information. I will check! 

but if you can make a solution for STAADPRO pro then you are not a newbie learner hehehe lol

----------


## raz

I want to learn how to ***** ETAP and PLS-CADD for lifetime  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## meresfre

I also wanted to learn but when I read that is necessary to dedicate a lot of time to learn (for beginners) and the challenge is more hard with the new anti-cr*ck methods, I decided stopping and waiting a good soul who shares interesting something for me. I don't have enough time to achieve the knowledge of cadguy and with his history of life, I think I made the best decision to leave the interest on reverse engineering. For spanish speakers, there is a famous tutorial of Ricardo Narvaja (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

The knowledge requires a lot of time for this reason I understand to cadguy. He dedicated hundreds of hours to learn something now he needs a deals. I remember Cadguy freely shared the digsilent 15.1.7 when the lastest version was 15.2.... So, we need to wait patiently.

----------


## meresfre

I also wanted to learn but when I read that is necessary to dedicate a lot of time to learn (for beginners) and the challenge is more hard with the new anti-cr*ck methods, I decided stopping and waiting a good soul who shares interesting something for me. I don't have enough time to achieve the knowledge of cadguy and with his history of life, I think I made the best decision to leave the interest on reverse engineering. For spanish speakers, there is a famous tutorial of Ricardo Narvaja (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

The knowledge requires a lot of time for this reason I understand to cadguy. He dedicated hundreds of hours to learn something now he needs a deals. I remember Cadguy freely shared the digsilent 15.1.7 when the lastest version was 15.2.... So, we need to wait patiently.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for reversing tutorials, currently the best site.
> 
> And about my skills, I am just a newbie learner. I have no formal education as a programmer. I just followed some tutorials and started my carrier on it.
> ...



Cadguy do you have a ******** for DEHNsupport
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DEHNsupport Toolbox
Planning software for lightning protection systems

Download DEHNsupport Toolbox [300 MB] (.exe-Datei) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for reversing tutorials, currently the best site.
> 
> And about my skills, I am just a newbie learner. I have no formal education as a programmer. I just followed some tutorials and started my carrier on it.
> ...



Cadguy do you have a ******** for DEHNsupport
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DEHNsupport Toolbox
Planning software for lightning protection systems

Download DEHNsupport Toolbox [300 MB] (.exe-Datei) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> Do you know a very interesting and important fact about ETAP ?
> 
> ETAP sends complete data about your pc and the project you are working on to their server. That means if you are using any ETAP either legal or pirated, you are getting tracked by them. No one cared for that danger. Only I have disabled it in my solution.



This is new for me! Thank you for the information. Please share in a Private Message ETAP 14.1 just with me  :Smile:

----------


## PemulA

> No raz! I just said the truth.
> 
> Seahh also have a cr.ck for etap 14. Why don't he share it? He was making a deal with me with that cr.ck for v14.1. I rejected because it was full of bugs.  If you want I'll share that cr.ck here and you guys will see how faulty things he deals with. 
> Once I protect the v14, I'll send you pm. Also I have picked some genuine users here. I'll send it to all of them.



Dear Cadguy,
Could you picked me as genuine user because i am not reseller and please send etap v14 to me. Thanks in advance

----------


## raz

cadguy will not share ETAP 14 or PLS-CADD 14 ... He is angry!

See More: Etap 14

----------


## moduqa

> Do you know a very interesting and important fact about ETAP ?
> 
> ETAP sends complete data about your pc and the project you are working on to their server. That means if you are using any ETAP either legal or pirated, you are getting tracked by them. No one cared for that danger. Only I have disabled it in my solution.



Danger? What Danger? You blatantly wrote on this forum that you've *****ed many software's and have worked with re-sellers in the past and i doubt you are facing any danger.

In all serious though ETAP makes most of its money selling the licences anyways, meaning    
if you want to include a formal ETAP report for say a power-plant,You'd need the licence anyways,

I don't get why all the people are saying the "NEED" ETAP 14....pls pls pls etc...
its really not any better ( well, the SKM conversion tool is pretty useful ,but other than that it's really not much different from ETAP 12.6 which is all over the internet), unless you need to open a ETAP 14 file in which you could just ask the person who created it for the original oneline diagram.

hell...an ETAP Library of the latest equipment is more useful (which ETAP 14 is still missing)

P.S. I think cadguy did a good job learning reverse-Eng from scratch.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Danger? What Danger? You blatantly wrote on this forum that you've *****ed many software's and have worked with re-sellers in the past and i doubt you are facing any danger.
> 
> In all serious though ETAP makes most of its money selling the licences anyways, meaning    
> if you want to include a formal ETAP report for say a power-plant,You'd need the licence anyways,
> 
> I don't get why all the people are saying the "NEED" ETAP 14....pls pls pls etc...
> its really not any better ( well, the SKM conversion tool is pretty useful ,but other than that it's really not much different from ETAP 12.6 which is all over the internet), unless you need to open a ETAP 14 file in which you could just ask the person who created it for the original oneline diagram.
> 
> hell...an ETAP Library of the latest equipment is more useful (which ETAP 14 is still missing)
> ...




I think some are using it for "practice" purposes. Some companies have limited number of seats or even have only one unit of the said software. So, practicing the software may prove to be difficult if one unit is available. 

I agree with you that projects do require license in this reports - and the cost of using the software (somehow like a rent) should be included in the quotation for such projects.

----------


## raz

> Danger? What Danger? You blatantly wrote on this forum that you've *****ed many software's and have worked with re-sellers in the past and i doubt you are facing any danger.
> 
> In all serious though ETAP makes most of its money selling the licences anyways, meaning    
> if you want to include a formal ETAP report for say a power-plant,You'd need the licence anyways,
> 
> I don't get why all the people are saying the "NEED" ETAP 14....pls pls pls etc...
> its really not any better ( well, the SKM conversion tool is pretty useful ,but other than that it's really not much different from ETAP 12.6 which is all over the internet), unless you need to open a ETAP 14 file in which you could just ask the person who created it for the original oneline diagram.
> 
> hell...an ETAP Library of the latest equipment is more useful (which ETAP 14 is still missing)
> ...



Dear Moduga:

We said that we need ETAP 14 because we can't buy the license right now and is important make some  training with last ETAP version for future projects or opportunities. 

If you say that ETAP Library is missing in the last version maybe can be true. But I am not sure because I never tried before ETAP 14...... for this simple reason I need the last version in order to know what are the changes with the software.  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

> Done!! And ready for deal.



What about ETAP 14?????????????? LOL

----------


## cadguy

Pls-cadd 14 ? ... LoL

----------


## raz

sorry I dont have PLS-CADD 14 or ETAP 14.1

----------


## kikxtreme

Anyone needs Etap 14? I exchange with PlsCadd 14.2 installer only...  
Send me PM.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

what about houm ho do not have plscadd14 nor 13

----------


## FTSDF

Hello guys

I am new to this forum. Please if anybody give me links for ETAP 12.6

----------


## mukhriz

anyone here has .exe for mipower?

----------


## raz

The post is about ETAP 14 and you ask for mipower hahaha xD .... please create your own post







> anyone here has .exe for mipower?



See More: Etap 14

----------


## mukhriz

> The post is about ETAP 14 and you ask for mipower hahaha xD .... please create your own post



ooppsss sorry boss raz

----------


## orlyboy

what happen to Cadguy? All post by him is deleted or edited by him. Are you leaving the forum cadguy? Why? we will lost brilliant guy like you.

----------


## mukhriz

> what happen to Cadguy? All post by him is deleted or edited by him. Are you leaving the forum cadguy? Why? we will lost brilliant guy like you.



we will be missing you a lot..

----------


## raz

> ooppsss sorry boss raz



I am not your boss

----------


## mukhriz

does anyone here has E14...after so long

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he guys etap11 has expired any one can provide a new activation code

----------


## himmelstern

> he guys etap11 has expired any one can provide a new activation code



use ETAP 12.5

----------


## vlady34

> use ETAP 12.5



Do you have the m.Edicine?

----------


## khubar

If anyone has ETAP 14.1 m3d!c!n please send me PM.

----------


## mukhriz

> Cadguy is angry and ETAP 14.1 is gone................. :'(



both seahh and cadguy ate resellers

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## sherwin08

> If anyone has ETAP 14.1 m3d!c!n please send me PM.



khubar can you please share the ETAP 14.1 installer

----------


## mukhriz

anyone got E14 full function w m3d?



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap 14

----------


## bobnazzygon

Hi guys* hope you are doing great.

Please kindly help me with ETAP complete installation kit

Thanks

----------


## hatashita

you search* if not found google internet * ETAP 14 not launch. Needs waits year 2020 launch ETAP 14!

----------

